# 189 Invitations: June 2020



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Let's wait for the may round info to come in .

And lets hope for the best with the June 2020 round.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

I really doubt if the June round will be anything hopeful. Most probably we need to wait for new FY.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

ParoP said:


> I really doubt if the June round will be anything hopeful. Most probably we need to wait for new FY.


Let's hope for the best.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

let's hope for the best and expect the worst.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Any hopes for 80 points for Anz-261312- developer ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## polar.bear (Apr 23, 2020)

akhaliac said:


> Any hopes for 80 points for Anz-261312- developer ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I guess will really depends on the number of the invitation now. If it continue to be just 50, tough chance if not impossible


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

Hello ParoP,

Have you done your bachelors in Aus University and worked here for 4 years to get 15 points for Exp
Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 15, Eng - 20,Partner -10, NAATI - 5 .. under the age of 25? I am presently doing my masters. Hence, I am curious


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

ParoP said:


> I really doubt if the June round will be anything hopeful. Most probably we need to wait for new FY.


how long have you been waiting with 90 points for 189?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

still something to look for


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Mr. said:


> still something to look for


Where is this posted? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

anirbna said:


> Where is this posted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


When you login @EOI portal.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

What I am curious is if the may invitation gonna happen in a few days, does it mean there will be invitation coming again soon at 11 June so only 2 weeks difference?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wolverine09 said:


> What I am curious is if the may invitation gonna happen in a few days, does it mean there will be invitation coming again soon at 11 June so only 2 weeks difference?


I think both the rounds will be token rounds, so when they occur doesn’t really matter

Cheers


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

NB said:


> I think both the rounds will be token rounds, so when they occur doesn’t really matter
> 
> Cheers


What do you mean by token rounds?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uraiba said:


> What do you mean by token rounds?


Token rounds means 50 invites or less
They hold it just for namesake

Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Since the May round eventually took place but initial info says that only healthcare professionals were invited.

What are the thoughts for June round then ???


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Since the May round eventually took place but initial info says that only healthcare professionals were invited.
> 
> What are the thoughts for June round then ???


 If the reason behind why only onshore applicants were invited this round is travel ban and coronavirus, then It will certainly be only onshore applicants who will get the invite in June too, as travel ban and coronavirus restriction still stands through June. 

but it was a big invitation round so it could be as big as this month? as long as someone gets cleared off the queue than I guess it is good enough  ! wishing everyone good luck


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Mr. said:


> Since the May round eventually took place but initial info says that only healthcare professionals were invited.
> 
> What are the thoughts for June round then ???


Only foresters will be invited to help in bush fire recovery.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Only foresters will be invited to help in bush fire recovery.


no no maybe only those work in toilet roll, hand saniter get invited


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Any update on next year occupational ceiling??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Any update on next year occupational ceiling??


I think everything is postponed to October 

Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> I think everything is postponed to October
> 
> Cheers



Just would like to check, is it officially announced? I am thinking about invites starting July 2020. Will it be token rounds even in July - Sep 2020. What do you think NB? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

it looks like May invitations have been prioritized 1. onshore 2. singles

two onshore 90 nurses who are married did not receive invitation, but other singles with 90 and 85 were invited. I wonder if this will continue into june onwards inviting only singles and onshore.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> it looks like May invitations have been prioritized 1. onshore 2. singles
> 
> two onshore 90 nurses who are married did not receive invitation, but other singles with 90 and 85 were invited. I wonder if this will continue into june onwards inviting only singles and onshore.



That creates another layer of problems we already had. Hope all these measures are temporary in nature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

kayan said:


> That creates another layer of problems we already had. Hope all these measures are temporary in nature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah... too much confusions. I believe this is temporary measures, but if it is because of coronavirus travel ban, then might need to expect it to continue til 2021


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> yeah... too much confusions. I believe this is temporary measures, but if it is because of coronavirus travel ban, then might need to expect it to continue til 2021



I don’t see why a ban would impact invite? A person invited would take a long time before (s)he sets foot on Oz soil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

NB said:


> I think everything is postponed to October
> 
> Cheers


So there will be token rounds or no round until Oct? I have 95pts at the moment and can only wait until Oct before losing 5pts (.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

kayan said:


> I don’t see why a ban would impact invite? A person invited would take a long time before (s)he sets foot on Oz soil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


exactly. I understand putting off 'grant' for 189, as there is travel ban and it will increase workload for immigration if those apply for extensions on 'initial entry date'. but why did they ban offshore? I can't think of any reasonable rationale for this. and excluding married or partnered applicant is also non-sense. and migration plan is officially postponed til october. there has been news articles, so 189 seems all doom and gloom for this year atm


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kayan said:


> Just would like to check, is it officially announced? I am thinking about invites starting July 2020. Will it be token rounds even in July - Sep 2020. What do you think NB? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everytime they have an interview, new things come out 
Everything is fluid
I don’t think even Scomo can tell you what will happen tomorrow
Most are knee jerk reactions to an evolving situation

Cheers


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hope everything get back to normal.
Keep faith friends.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

I think granting only certain occupations/sections of EOIs invites with little transparency for extended periods of time sets a very dangerous precedent by DHA. People will lose confidence in the system and skilled talent will opt to go elsewhere. Things will have to go back to normal. Likely by October if not August. Only time will tell.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

dex1992 said:


> I think granting only certain occupations/sections of EOIs invites with little transparency for extended periods of time sets a very dangerous precedent by DHA. People will lose confidence in the system and skilled talent will opt to go elsewhere. Things will have to go back to normal. Likely by October if not August. Only time will tell.



The question is, does DHA also understand that they are losing credibility? That migrants are already having trust issue? I hope they realise soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

*Help*

Hello guys.

I will jump to 90 points in 3 weeks for anzsco code 234111 (Agricultural consultant). My skill assessment will expire in two years. Do you think will I have any option to get an invitation before 2022 taking into account current situation with Covid?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

juank said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I will jump to 90 points in 3 weeks for anzsco code 234111 (Agricultural consultant). My skill assessment will expire in two years. Do you think will I have any option to get an invitation before 2022 taking into account current situation with Covid?
> 
> Thanks.


It’s a very long period you have
There will be several Ups and downs in between which you will have to ride out patiently 

Cheers


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

minaando said:


> So there will be token rounds or no round until Oct? I have 95pts at the moment and can only wait until Oct before losing 5pts (.


Your chances of getting it is still higher than most people, so be optimistic, may I ask why only until Oct, which point you might lose?


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s a very long period you have
> There will be several Ups and downs in between which you will have to ride out patiently
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.

Yes, is a long wait but just trying to prepare for the worst-case scenario since I believe next financial year will be hopeless.


----------



## ashwinm7779 (Apr 19, 2019)

**REMAINING RELATIVE VISA**

Hi guys,

This query is for a friend.

His sister is onshore as of now and she is eligible to apply for the 835 visa. What are the list of documents and forms required for applying for 835 Visa (Remaining Relative Visa). As anyone gone through the process and can provide any insights about the process. Also, please provide if there were any issues.

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwinm7779 said:


> **REMAINING RELATIVE VISA**
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


You can check the list of documents required and the steps here

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/remaining-relative-835#HowTo

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwinm7779 said:


> **REMAINING RELATIVE VISA**
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


You can check the list of documents required and the steps here

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/remaining-relative-835#HowTo

Cheers


----------



## malinivignesh (Dec 18, 2019)

*malinivignesh*

I had given SD from colleague who joined one month after me but senior in designation. Also, I have experience letter from company and the email in which they stated its not their policy to provide R&R. Got Positive ACS results last Aug 2019. But I am afraid this one month gap will create some problem after the invite...
What are the options I have to rectify this..

Can I mark that one month as not-relevant in EOI?
or should I get a new SD from some other person who joined before me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malinivignesh said:


> I had given SD from colleague who joined one month after me but senior in designation. Also, I have experience letter from company and the email in which they stated its not their policy to provide R&R. Got Positive ACS results last Aug 2019. But I am afraid this one month gap will create some problem after the invite...
> What are the options I have to rectify this..
> 
> Can I mark that one month as not-relevant in EOI?
> or should I get a new SD from some other person who joined before me.


Mark the 1 month in the EOI as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Why don't we change this groups name to nursing round? 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

kayan said:


> The question is, does DHA also understand that they are losing credibility? That migrants are already having trust issue? I hope they realise soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure they're really clear about what they're doing. What we're complaining about is something they had already discussed and expected during their meetings. The question is, why they're doing this?

Most people who got their 189 a few years ago(2012-2016), only had 60-65 points. Now most people in the pool have at least 85-90 points, who spent much more time and money to demonstrate their "ability". DHA or Australia is having better chance to get better migrants than before consider the points needed, but they are still cutting it down.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kraft95 said:


> Pretty sure they're really clear about what they're doing. What we're complaining about is something they had already discussed and expected during their meetings. The question is, why they're doing this?
> 
> Most people who got their 189 a few years ago(2012-2016), only had 60-65 points. Now most people in the pool have at least 85-90 points, who spent much more time and money to demonstrate their "ability". DHA or Australia is having better chance to get better migrants than before consider the points needed, but they are still cutting it down.


Most of the points increase if you see is due to 
1. PTEA 
Earlier very few applicants used to get 20, now practically every applicant gets it as they appear multiple times
Between tests, the applicant dey study but just keep practising the test only, so there is no overall increase in their English ability as such 
For most day to day work, competent English is good enough so Australia gets nothing extra if an applicant has superior English versus competent English 
2. NAATI
Useless.. only money spinning exercise as you cannot use the results to even translate documents
3. PY year
Again just a money spinning exercise 
4. Australia study and Regional study
They have increased points for rural study and Australian study
Doesn’t increase the intellect of the applicant but enriches the Australian universities 

If they really wanted better applicants then they should increase points for
1. Experience Overall 
2. Local experience 
3. Higher studies
4. Employable spouse only ..no points for spouse with competent English 

Cheers


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> I think granting only certain occupations/sections of EOIs invites with little transparency for extended periods of time sets a very dangerous precedent by DHA. People will lose confidence in the system and skilled talent will opt to go elsewhere. Things will have to go back to normal. Likely by October if not August. Only time will tell.


DHA knows there's an extremely long queue of people wanting to migrate to Australia and I'm sure they don't really care if some people lose confidence and decide to migrate to another country or stay where they currently are.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ozlife said:


> dex1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I think granting only certain occupations/sections of EOIs invites with little transparency for extended periods of time sets a very dangerous precedent by DHA. People will lose confidence in the system and skilled talent will opt to go elsewhere. Things will have to go back to normal. Likely by October if not August. Only time will tell.
> ...


 DHA deliberately made a long queue.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

GSM priority ranking (Source - FOI )

1.GTI
2.491
3.489
4.190
5.189


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Is this the priority ranking for visa grants? What does this priority sequence represent? Can you please share more information on this? Thank you.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> GSM priority ranking (Source - FOI )
> 
> 1.GTI
> 2.491
> ...


Can you send us the source or file? 🙂


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > GSM priority ranking (Source - FOI )
> ...


 It's available on DHA website 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ninja87 said:


> Is this the priority ranking for visa grants? What does this priority sequence represent? Can you please share more information on this? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


based on both visa grants and invitations.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> Most of the points increase if you see is due to
> 1. PTEA
> Earlier very few applicants used to get 20, now practically every applicant gets it as they appear multiple times
> Between tests, the applicant dey study but just keep practising the test only, so there is no overall increase in their English ability as such
> ...


Great summary, it's just a fake competition to make some sort of order in the queue...could as well put in applicants hair color or weight and have same effect on the applicants overall value to the Australian economy.

One main factor they never count in is the quality of experience, which employers look at...it's not same if you are F1 engine designer at AMG Mercedes with 20yrs of exp and engineer in Tata assembling vans with 8 yrs of exp. In the system here, they are both the same which is ridiculous. What do you think who will get his CV through in case they both apply for the same job?

So the only fair filtering of the candidates happens with employment, anyone who got employment here from overseas is a bloody legend if you ask me. The market is ultra conservative and preaches "aussie experience" as mandatory, that should give everyone working here 50 pts. Instead of making companies pay 15k to sponsor an employee for PR it should be just a check box exercise like in NZ, but this is Australia and we can't have logic in the system.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Problem with 189 is now more NZers are applying. This year could be 6000 applicants both primary and secondary. White immigration policy.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Problem with 189 is now more NZers are applying. This year could be 6000 applicants both primary and secondary. White immigration policy.


 even if 189 places are 5000, there is no limit on how many Nzers can apply. DHA accept the applications of visa lodgement. Thus 189 points tested would not get invitations at all.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem with 189 is now more NZers are applying. This year could be 6000 applicants both primary and secondary. White immigration policy.
> ...


 Also, when lodging a visa application, 189 Nzers only need to pay 20% (out of $4045) and 80% (out of $4045) before visa is granted. This will encourage many to lodge visa under 189 Nz category.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> Also, when lodging a visa application, 189 Nzers only need to pay 20% (out of $4045) and 80% (out of $4045) before visa is granted. This will encourage many to lodge visa under 189 Nz category.


The categories are not interchangeable per se 

non NZers cannot apply under that quota and similarly why would a NZer apply under the normal 189 quota even if the fees were to be paid at the same time ?

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, when lodging a visa application, 189 Nzers only need to pay 20% (out of $4045) and 80% (out of $4045) before visa is granted. This will encourage many to lodge visa under 189 Nz category.
> ...


 Not exactly sure what you are asking but yes, for New Zealand citizens, whoever are eligible can lodge visa applications directly without invitations. They are not restricted on ceilings value. DHA continue to accept them as 189 visa applicants indefinitely, leaving almost no places for 189 points test.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

189 visa lodgement ( points tested ) from July to Jan 2019/20. Lodged = 2607, invited =4200.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Suren019 said:
> ...


They should have a separate type of visa for new zealanders and a separate quota not to be mixed with 189 visa which is a points tested visa these new zealanders does not fall into points tested category at all they should only know why they have merged them into 189 category which does not make any sense.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> 189 visa lodgement ( points tested ) from July to Jan 2019/20. Lodged = 2607, invited =4200.


 around 40% invitations were wasted.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Most of the points increase if you see is due to
> 1. PTEA
> Earlier very few applicants used to get 20, now practically every applicant gets it as they appear multiple times
> Between tests, the applicant dey study but just keep practising the test only, so there is no overall increase in their English ability as such
> ...


Don't forget FAKE EOIs, which there are many reasons behind this. But most people who submitted are mentally ill that they want to ruin other people.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dha can differentiate between occupations and onshore applicants. But they cant remove fake EOIs?!
Seems there is no intention for this one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> Dha can differentiate between occupations and onshore applicants. But they cant remove fake EOIs?!
> Seems there is no intention for this one.


They don’t want to remove fake EOIs 
It suits them
They can show 33% more invites in each round then what would be possible without the fake EOIs
So to a layman the number looks much higher then it actually is
So when they want to invite 750 people , they invite 1000 which looks much better

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> 189 visa lodgement ( points tested ) from July to Jan 2019/20. Lodged = 2607, invited =4200.


So remove 1/3 of the invites for the fake EOIs and you get 2800 which matches the number of actual application as a few would have still applied post 31jan

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ozlife said:


> DHA knows there's an extremely long queue of people wanting to migrate to Australia and I'm sure they don't really care if some people lose confidence and decide to migrate to another country or stay where they currently are.


DoHA is not obliged to fulfil every applicant's dream. They invite the applicant based on their own need and not on the number of applicants or the backlog. 
Due to ongoing coronavirus damage, the unemployment rate in high Ausi, so don't be surprised if they slashed the immigrant program for a few years as they expect 3-5 years to recover the economy. (Check out Morison's latest speech he gave this week)
In essence, govt of Ausi invites talent based on their country's need and economy outlook.

This is very much true for all migration program.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Australia has handled the coronavirus situation tremendously well. There are less than 500 active cases currently. Remains to be seen if this leads to an increase in invitations for the next financial year though.


----------



## Fredi (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi, one of my friend lives in Victoria. She has done her PY in 2015. Does she still can claim 5 points for that? Thanks.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Fredi said:


> Hi, one of my friend lives in Victoria. She has done her PY in 2015. Does she still can claim 5 points for that? Thanks.


 She can claim only if Department of Home Affairs change the policy. Unfortunately, PY valid for 36 months(3 yrs) after completion of course and 48months(4yrs)from the commencement of your PY course. 

The way skilled migrants are waiting for years to receive invitations, it is a right time to extend the validity from EOI to all certificates that value points for GSM program. But DHA lack analysts. They lack analytical skill to judge the situation and come up with a good decision.


----------



## Fredi (Mar 26, 2019)

[/QUOTE] She can claim only if Department of Home Affairs change the policy. Unfortunately, PY valid for 36 months(3 yrs) after completion of course and 48months(4yrs)from the commencement of your PY course. 

The way skilled migrants are waiting for years to receive invitations, it is a right time to extend the validity from EOI to all certificates that value points for GSM program. But DHA lack analysts. They lack analytical skill to judge the situation and come up with a good decision.[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much for the reply.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

I think it's safe to say June invite round will be another 50-100 but what are the chances we could see 1000+ invites/month into the new FY, specifically July-Oct. It is really possible that they do not invite any 90 pointers until 2021? I will be losing points back down to 85 in Nov/Dec again *sigh*


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Most of the Eoi applicants are losing points rapidly, especially nowadays. Many are losing queue as Eoi lasts for 2 years. EOI should have feature to renew if applicants wants to. Losing points due to py expiry, pte, naati, age, and etc. Thus, it makes no sense to commence either of these courses or exams to compete in 189 category.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> I think it's safe to say June invite round will be another 50-100 but what are the chances we could see 1000+ invites/month into the new FY, specifically July-Oct. It is really possible that they do not invite any 90 pointers until 2021? I will be losing points back down to 85 in Nov/Dec again *sigh*



No one can withstand at 90/95 for a long period due to age factor . Also due to expiry of skill assessment and language exams doe for eoi also gets altered and they lose their places . It’s more of a luck now a days to get the invite when you are at high points.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> yyctobne said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's safe to say June invite round will be another 50-100 but what are the chances we could see 1000+ invites/month into the new FY, specifically July-Oct. It is really possible that they do not invite any 90 pointers until 2021? I will be losing points back down to 85 in Nov/Dec again *sigh*
> ...


 More like a lottery in other word.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> No one can withstand at 90/95 for a long period due to age factor . Also due to expiry of skill assessment and language exams doe for eoi also gets altered and they lose their places . It’s more of a luck now a days to get the invite when you are at high points.


True, applies to 85/90 as well. For offshore folks like us its very difficult to maintain the same points baseline for a long time.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

Attention: NB and other experts

I had creating my EOI with additional points before taking NAATI exams and suspended it. After a month and half EOI creation, I passed the test and received the result. Would that EOI be considered valid if I receive the invitation?

Thanks.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

Any statistics on how many EOIs are offshore/onshore?


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

thepatriot64 said:


> Attention: NB and other experts
> 
> I had creating my EOI with additional points before taking NAATI exams and suspended it. After a month and half EOI creation, I passed the test and received the result. Would that EOI be considered valid if I receive the invitation?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends. Did you claim the Community Credentialed Language points in the original EOI? 

My understanding is that you cannot "claim" those points until you have gotten your NAATI results (ie. your DOE should not be earlier than the date NAATI sends you the results). This would include claiming but then suspending. But maybe someone else can confirm?


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes I had claimed NAATI points on that EOI.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> Depends. Did you claim the Community Credentialed Language points in the original EOI?
> 
> My understanding is that you cannot "claim" those points until you have gotten your NAATI results (ie. your DOE should not be earlier than the date NAATI sends you the results). This would include claiming but then suspending. But maybe someone else can confirm?


Yes I had claimed NAATI points on that EOI.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah pretty sure that doesn't work. You have to have passed the test before you can claim the points.

_Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Clients can claim points where they have:

- Accreditation at the paraprofessional level or above,
- certification at the certified provisional level or above; or
- a community language credential._


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> Attention: NB and other experts
> 
> I had creating my EOI with additional points before taking NAATI exams and suspended it. After a month and half EOI creation, I passed the test and received the result. Would that EOI be considered valid if I receive the invitation?
> 
> Thanks.


Some unscrupulous agents follow this route
This is a grey area as per them, but it’s high risk 
I personally would not take the risk as in the true sense and spirit, it’s not allowed
If you are adventurous and can afford to waste your application fees, go ahead

Cheers


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Some unscrupulous agents follow this route
> This is a grey area as per them, but it’s high risk
> I personally would not take the risk as in the true sense and spirit, it’s not allowed
> If you are adventurous and can afford to waste your application fees, go ahead
> ...


Thanks NB. Since you mentioned that agents do that, have you seen any MARN agent sharing the same views?
I have browsed the website and couldn't come to a conclusion. I have heard many people saying that the EOI must the correct at the time of invitation, NOT at the time of submission. This has always confused me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> Thanks NB. Since you mentioned that agents do that, have you seen any MARN agent sharing the same views?
> I have browsed the website and couldn't come to a conclusion. I have heard many people saying that the EOI must the correct at the time of invitation, NOT at the time of submission. This has always confused me.


As I said earlier, it’s the unscrupulous agents who do it
A Mara agent would not risk his license by openly advocating the same

Cheers


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Some unscrupulous agents follow this route
> This is a grey area as per them, but it’s high risk
> I personally would not take the risk as in the true sense and spirit, it’s not allowed
> If you are adventurous and can afford to waste your application fees, go ahead
> ...


Not to mention that false or misleading information in your EOI is grounds for refusal of the applied for (and future) visa(s). Too big of a risk IMO. 

I'm in the same boat, re-sat NAATI last week and am patiently waiting for results before updating my EOI.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

It looks like my calculation almost matches with the actual outcome, particularly number of 189 points tested lodged.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

I email DHA about validity of EOI and other certificates

Dear skillselect team,

As you know, waiting times for permanent visa invitations, particularly 189 invitations have skyrocketed. Most of these applicants are onshore. In recent days, many hundreds have reported expiry of their EOI and other certificates that value GSM points (reported in several forums and groups). Therefore, I would like to know if there is any flexibility or changes in policy the may help these applicants at this critical time.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

How are the lodged numbers for '19-20 so low? I don't follow


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

bhanish said:


> How are the lodged numbers for '19-20 so low? I don't follow


It's sad to see the outcome of visa invitations. It's due to number of duplicate and fake Eois, followed by lowest number of invitations in the 189 visa invitation history.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> I email DHA about validity of EOI and other certificates
> 
> Dear skillselect team,
> 
> As you know, waiting times for permanent visa invitations, particularly 189 invitations have skyrocketed. Most of these applicants are onshore. In recent days, many hundreds have reported expiry of their EOI and other certificates that value GSM points (reported in several forums and groups). Therefore, I would like to know if there is any flexibility or changes in policy the may help these applicants at this critical time.


 Hope some of our member email DHA for the same as well.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

Suren019 said:


> It looks like my calculation almost matches with the actual outcome, particularly number of 189 points tested lodged.


Hi Suren 

Not sure why I am not able to download it. 
Please advise where did can I get this info. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

sun4amit said:


> Hi Suren
> 
> Not sure why I am not able to download it.
> Please advise where did can I get this info.
> ...


 You can request information under The Freedom of Information Act 1982 (FOI Act) (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information) that requires agencies to publish information in a disclosure log within 10 working days after the freedom of information (FOI) applicant was 'given access' to a document (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs).


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Suren,


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> It looks like my calculation almost matches with the actual outcome, particularly number of 189 points tested lodged.


Hi Suren, I can't see the attached files for some reason. Do you mind uploading these images to another website? Thank you.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

As we know, FY20/21 Budget release, migration planning level and occupation list changes are expected to be released on October.

In that case, what will happen for July-October 2020 invitation rounds? Will they stop giving invitations for FY20/21 till the budget and planning level released on October? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

brs said:


> hi suren, i can't see the attached files for some reason. Do you mind uploading these images to another website? Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As we know, FY20/21 Budget release, migration planning level and occupation list changes are expected to be released on October.
> 
> ...


It’s quite possible that there would be no invitation rounds unless they give an ad hoc quota for the interim months

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> Attention: NB and other experts
> 
> I had creating my EOI with additional points before taking NAATI exams and suspended it. After a month and half EOI creation, I passed the test and received the result. Would that EOI be considered valid if I receive the invitation?
> 
> Thanks.


DHA can easily track when did u update naati as yes in EOI with their db vs your actual passed date. In this case it will lead to visa rejection and your fees will be lost. It’s upto you to proceed further. 

PS: Genuine fellow candidates also will get affected due to your so called smartness


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Covid 19 - 25 May 2020(189 Flop Story) by Sujith


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Covid 19 - 25 May 2020(189 Flop Story) by Sujith https://youtu.be/SJwKcc5qN8M


As it shows they have drastically reduced 189 quota in 2019_20 but the most important question is , do they really want to reduce it even more? And how its possible?
What would be the future of the 189 with somthing like 4 to 5 k invitations?
So it must be the end of 189 point stream story.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Unemployment rate is not bad actually. Just grew by 1%.
https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/mf/6202.0


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Unemployment rate is not bad actually. Just grew by 1%.
> https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/mf/6202.0


Problem here is we are talking about permanent migration, it's not about employment...as a matter of fact most of people arriving here on PR don't have job lined up for some time.

It's the whole option of migrating permanently without job offer here that is distorting everything, job market, salaries, government statistics...everything. Accountant comes in...never finds work as accountant and becomes a chef or whatever...on paper Australia needs one less accountant to migrate...and one accountants already working on shore will loose one spot for PR.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

thepatriot64 said:


> Attention: NB and other experts
> 
> I had creating my EOI with additional points before taking NAATI exams and suspended it. After a month and half EOI creation, I passed the test and received the result. Would that EOI be considered valid if I receive the invitation?
> 
> Thanks.


Claimed points must be correct *at the time of invitation*. 

MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)

So there's nothing unlawful about speculatively claiming points in an EOI although of course it is a gamble - if you receive an invitation before you have the evidence of the claimed points, you would likely have your visa application refused.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Claimed points must be correct *at the time of invitation*.
> 
> MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)
> 
> So there's nothing unlawful about speculatively claiming points in an EOI although of course it is a gamble - if you receive an invitation before you have the evidence of the claimed points, you would likely have your visa application refused.


Also you are not gambling just with your invite, you are preventing someone else with enough points form getting the invite if your gamble doesn't work out.

It's a flaw in the system, intentional or not...and causes many of the candidate invites which get rejected, and screwing up other people in the queue.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

There was an announcement in skillselect about an invitation round before 31st May. Now it is gone. Is this a normal thing in skillselect?


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

randomizer said:


> There was an announcement in skillselect about an invitation round before 31st May. Now it is gone. Is this a normal thing in skillselect?


Yes, it is, because the round has happened, but it seems it was only for On-shore applicants on Healthcare occupations. I personally think the on-shore invitations would continue and expand to other occupations, giving the Covid-19 situations.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Also you are not gambling just with your invite, you are preventing someone else with enough points form getting the invite if your gamble doesn't work out.
> 
> It's a flaw in the system, intentional or not...and causes many of the candidate invites which get rejected, and screwing up other people in the queue.


Not if it is suspended


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

thepatriot64 said:


> Attention: NB and other experts
> 
> I had creating my EOI with additional points before taking NAATI exams and suspended it. After a month and half EOI creation, I passed the test and received the result. Would that EOI be considered valid if I receive the invitation?
> 
> Thanks.


Lmao, 

Step 1: You spend years of your life and thousands of dollars working towards your goal of PR and when filling out an application that asks _"Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?"_ (keyword here is *Obtained*) you lie and say "Yes" then 'suspend' your EOI until you get your results then 'unsuspend' to try to be smart.

Step 2: Government reminds you: _Be aware if you are invited to apply for a visa, the information you submit in the EOI will be used as part of your application. If you provide incorrect, false or misleading information on your EOI, your application might be refused. It is your responsibility to access your EOI and update your details if your circumstances change._

Step 3: You apply for the visa after having provided false and misleading information in your original EOI.

Step 4: Your application is refused, you lose $4000, fall to the back of the queue again and potentially risk being barred from applying for any future visas.

All along negatively impacting someone who actually could have used the invite.

You answered your own question when you said "creating my EOI with additional points before taking NAATI exams" that's like saying "I claimed superior English before actually taking IELTS/PTE" - how would that make any sense?

It should be clear what the answer is in this situation, and if you are in the 85-90 potential point range you are smart enough to understand. Obviously it's your decision but I know I would hate to have my application rejected because someone on a forum said it was ok to "speculatively claim points in an EOI."

The purpose of these forums should be to help people understand the process, not "speculate" and try to cheat each other and the system. Everyone is stressed with the low invites - not only you - but I fail to see how trying to save yourself a few weeks on your DOE is worth such a big risk.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yyctobne said:


> All along negatively impacting someone who actually could have used the invite.


Read the OP's question carefully. OP say's clearly that the EOI is *suspended*. So how does he/she negatively impact someone who could've used the invite? 

Also, DHA says that you need to have points at the time of invitation. As funny as it may sound, it gives a free path for anyone to take a risky gamble, thus putting many at a disadvantage


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Read the OP's question carefully. OP say's clearly that the EOI is suspended. So how does he/she negatively impact someone who could've used the invite?
> 
> Also, DHA says that you need to have points at the time of invitation. As funny as it may sound, it gives a free path for anyone to take a risky gamble, thus putting many at a disadvantage


Negative impact is assuming OP's visa application gets refused once it gets to that stage. Lmao "risky gamble" is not something I would want to associate with my immigration application. 

Also, if everyone would just follow the rules everyone would be in the correct/fair order/queue.

I think it's time for me to take a break from this thread.. I'm just spinning my wheels trying to explain this simple issue. Good luck to OP in his adventures.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

yyctobne said:


> Lmao,
> 
> Step 1: You spend years of your life and thousands of dollars working towards your goal of PR and when filling out an application that asks _"Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?"_ (keyword here is *Obtained*) you lie and say "Yes" then 'suspend' your EOI until you get your results then 'unsuspend' to try to be smart.
> 
> ...




If you are happy to have sleepless night and be stressed that your visa will be rejected.. go ahead and be smart- claim points and do all the tricks. BUT remember you wont get peaceful sleep coz you will be always thinking about this and have slightly of doubt that you make get rejection. Rather wait for sometime and claim points the fair way in your EOI. At least when you get your invite you know there is no way it can be rejected. Just my opinion.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

The skillselect Eoi system is being gamed for a long time. DHA or relevant authority didn't bother to fix the system unfortunately.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

You can't trust skillselect system. It's completely outdated. Poorly managed government system in advanced country like Australia.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> You can't trust skillselect system. It's completely outdated. Poorly managed government system in advanced country like Australia.


Who told you Australia is an advanced country? It just got lucky because of abundance of natural resources. This country don't even have working railways between Melbourne and Sydney which is the 3rd busiest route in the world. It's a high income service based economy where one's expenses in others income and manufactures nothing! Therefore this house of cards collapsed fastest in less than 2 weeks in March 2020...


----------



## abhishek1221 (Mar 27, 2020)

*Engineers australia assessment*

Hi Folks,

I have positive skilled and experience assessment from EA but they deducted my 3 years of experience out of 8.5, due to lack of documents. 

How many years of experience can i mention while filing EOI? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishek1221 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have positive skilled and experience assessment from EA but they deducted my 3 years of experience out of 8.5, due to lack of documents.
> 
> ...


The 3 years deducted by EA will be mentioned as NON Relevant in the EOI
The 5.5 year period after that will be mentioned as relevant 
So you should get 10 points for experience 
I am presuming that all the experience is overseas

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Muka said:


> Who told you Australia is an advanced country? It just got lucky because of abundance of natural resources. This country don't even have working railways between Melbourne and Sydney which is the 3rd busiest route in the world. It's a high income service based economy where one's expenses in others income and manufactures nothing! Therefore this house of cards collapsed fastest in less than 2 weeks in March 2020...


Country is poorly managed, with all these resources and now being the biggest gas exporter in the world...this country should be on level of Dubai to say at least. I was shocked when I landed in Sydney, literally shocked about the state of infrastructure, especially roads.

Someone posted comparison of Sydney street and Bangladesh recently...look at those wires, a western country in 2020...and most locals here were like yeah what's the problem, it's too expensive to replace, no issue there. This country is actually broke in so many areas it's embarrassing when they claim to be one of the richest country per capita blah blah. They will make fun of other countries but happily accept 50yr old infrastructure in theirs as "there is no money". Well, where is the money actually?


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

While I appreciate the google street view research project, these posts have nothing to do with June 2020 189 Invites. Please save your negativity for another forum.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Muka said:


> This country don't even have working railways between Melbourne and Sydney which is the 3rd busiest route in the world.


Sorry, not relevant to this thread, but there is a working railway between Melbourne and Sydney. It takes 12 hours approx and runs twice daily.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yyctobne said:


> Negative impact is assuming OP's visa application gets refused once it gets to that stage. Lmao "risky gamble" is not something I would want to associate with my immigration application.


I'm yet to see someone's visa getting rejected due to this because DHA says clearly that you need to have those claimed points when you are invited. 



yyctobne said:


> Also, if everyone would just follow the rules everyone would be in the correct/fair order/queue.


Agree with you. Since loopholes exist, there are folks out there who game the system and take undue advantage of it. Sad, but true..!


----------



## abhishek1221 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks Dear.....
In case, I would have not applied for employment period assessment by EA, Then was I eligible to mention full 8.5 years of exp. in my EOI? or how does it goes?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhishek1221 said:


> Thanks Dear.....
> In case, I would have not applied for employment period assessment by EA, Then was I eligible to mention full 8.5 years of exp. in my EOI? or how does it goes?
> 
> Thanks


How can you apply without having assessed by EA? Assessment of your Education and Skills is mandatory and in your case, you had to have your assessment done by EA.

Without assessment, you can neither claim education, nor your employment.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Muka said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't trust skillselect system. It's completely outdated. Poorly managed government system in advanced country like Australia.
> ...


 Australia is a beautiful country. Everywhere you go, you find immigrants of different nations living peacefully. Most of these immigrants are highly educated and disciplined. Many are wealthy too. Only problem now is with politicians, racially advocating. They should let doors open as most of these skilled immigrants have social ties with Australian values as well as their relatives or families who already citizens or PR, which is far significant that so called people in partner visas. It's just destroying Australia reputation as an immigrant nation. Thus let's blame politics !


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> I'm yet to see someone's visa getting rejected due to this because DHA says clearly that you need to have those claimed points when you are invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you. Since loopholes exist, there are folks out there who game the system and take undue advantage of it. Sad, but true..!


No, it's not true! You must provide evidence (Reference numbers, date of examination etc) of valid skills assessment in your nominated occupation and english language proficiency when you submit an Expression of Interest on Skillselect. In addition, 

1. Age: When you enter date of birth, it automatically gives you points. Thus, you cannot overclaim points in Age

2. Skilled Employment Experience: Again, valid assessment from a relevant authority is mandatory before you claim points. Skillselect will automatically update points if you continue working in the same role based on the information provided such as start date, still in role etc. Therefore, you cannot overclaim points in Employment

3. Education Qualification/AU Study: Qualification must be assessed from a relevant authority. This can be done only when you finish your studies. If you claim points for Australian study, you need to have successfully completed atleast 92 weeks of academic study (Degree, Diploma or Trade Qualification) resulting in an eligible qualification. Hence, you cannot claim points before finishing your studies

4. NAATI CCL: Yes/No question. Do you have CCL credential? You cannot select ''Yes'' without having the credentials. The NAATI CCL certification has date of result on the certification letter. You cannot wrongly claim points before results are declared

5. Professional Year: PY is the only loophole that exists where DoHA has clearly stated ''At the time of invitation to apply, you had completed a Professional Year''. So, it is possible to claim 5 points in EOI's before PY completion. Registered migration agents advise to claim points ~2 months before completion. One needs to be careful when claiming points before completion as you might get invited. This is where you make use of ''Suspend EOI'' based on invitation trends if you are 90-95 point range. However, I personally would not feel comfortable to claim points before PY completion

According to DoHA, 11,479 applicants have been granted from 01/07/2019 - 30/04/2020. 765 applications have been refused in the same period for Skilled Independent Visa 189. Why do you think they get refused? People overclaim points or provide inaccurate information on their EOI's

It is our obligation to provide true and correct information through Skillselect. If you provide false and misleading information, your visa application will be refused


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> No, it's not true! You must provide evidence (Reference numbers, date of examination etc) of valid skills assessment in your nominated occupation and english language proficiency when you submit an Expression of Interest on Skillselect. In addition,
> 
> 1. Age: When you enter date of birth, it automatically gives you points. Thus, you cannot overclaim points in Age
> 
> ...


Unfortunately some applicants will take the risky route, no matter how much be the danger and how much you try to convince 

The unscrupulous agents are not bothered if your application is rejected as they take their fees in advance 

Cheers


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> > I'm yet to see someone's visa getting rejected due to this because DHA says clearly that you need to have those claimed points when you are invited.
> ...



Experience assement is not mandotry but is recommended by DHA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujtaya said:


> Experience assement is not mandotry but is recommended by DHA.


It depends on the skills assessment agency
In ACS, you have to get your experience assessed 

Cheers


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > Experience assement is not mandotry but is recommended by DHA.
> ...



What if you have done professional year and got your skill assesment without doing the paid experience?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abhishek1221 said:


> Thanks Dear.....
> In case, I would have not applied for employment period assessment by EA, Then was I eligible to mention full 8.5 years of exp. in my EOI? or how does it goes?
> 
> Thanks





fugitive_4u said:


> How can you apply without having assessed by EA? Assessment of your Education and Skills is mandatory and in your case, you had to have your assessment done by EA.
> 
> Without assessment, you can neither claim education, nor your employment.



Assessment of education is mandatory but not for employment for Engineers Australia. OP can just obtain skills assessment for their education and can claim points for employment experience directly in EOI/Visa application(provided they have proper documentation to back up their claims for it). It is different than ACS experience assessment which is mandatory.

@abhishek1221 : Yes, you could have only got your degree assessed and then could have claim 8+ years of experience is EOI/visas application which would have awarded you 15 points but now since EA has assessed only 5.5 years, you get 10 points only. That is the drawback of getting employment assessed by EA.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

anujtaya said:


> What if you have done professional year and got your skill assesment without doing the paid experience?


Then you would only get your education assessed by ACS. However, since you completed PY(professional year) you would get another 5 points awarded for it. So if it a Bachelor or Masters degree that you got assessed with ACS it your be 15 points for education + 5 points for PY.


----------



## abhishek1221 (Mar 27, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> How can you apply without having assessed by EA? Assessment of your Education and Skills is mandatory and in your case, you had to have your assessment done by EA.
> 
> Without assessment, you can neither claim education, nor your employment.


well.... I m asking about employment assessment.....not qualification assessment. I know assessment is a must before filing a EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishek1221 said:


> well.... I m asking about employment assessment.....not qualification assessment. I know assessment is a must before filing a EOI.


Employment assessment is optional in some Anzsco codes
It depends on the skills assessment agency
Give you Anzsco code for a pointed reply

Cheers


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Shoaib.shobi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is for 7 months in latest FY right? Is the number or invite so low? Or it’s happening for fake EOIs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Interesting snapshot from March 2020, who knows how many of these people are in the queues for 189, 190...these are massive numbers.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

kayan said:


> It is for 7 months in latest FY right? Is the number or invite so low? Or it’s happening for fake EOIs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nearly ~10,000 applications have been lodged under Skilled Independent Visa 189 including primary, secondary and NZ (~5000) applicants from 01/07/2019 - 30/04/2020

7,000 invitations have been issued so far until April 2020 under 189 points-tested stream (Less NZers)

I requested for an FOI in February 2020 to know the number of wasted/expired invitations under 189 Visa. However, DoHA has not sent me the documents until now. It will be interesting to see how many invites were wasted in this FY. I would be happy to share it on this forum once I receive the document


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> kayan said:
> 
> 
> > It is for 7 months in latest FY right? Is the number or invite so low? Or it’s happening for fake EOIs?
> ...


 189 Nzers are prioritized over 189 points tested 👉Peter Dutton !!


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

kayan said:


> It is for 7 months in latest FY right? Is the number or invite so low? Or it’s happening for fake EOIs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like this govt has decided to break the immigration system .State sponsored visa like 190 is super ambiguous, and that visa is going to be getting priority now


----------



## Noor3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Any news from anywhere that June 11 round will happen / not happen ? 

Sent from my CPH1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*Waiting for Invite*

Hi All, 

Some where in the forum , I read that AUS Immigration is going to give more Priority to 491 - Regional Visa and Family Based Visa 491 - FSR Visa than 189 VISA in the next Fiscal year ?

Is it true and confirmed news ? I tried checking for that information link to provide here, but could not find it in time.


Regards,
Avinash.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jobs4avinash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some where in the forum , I read that AUS Immigration is going to give more Priority to 491 - Regional Visa and Family Based Visa 491 - FSR Visa than 189 VISA in the next Fiscal year ?
> 
> ...


It’s a stated policy of the government that too priority will be given in processing for all regional visa applications
Whether they be FS, state or employer sponsored 

The government is hell bent to see that most immigrants settle in regional areas only and that’s why they gave a very big concession under 491 of Medicare For the entire family

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Australia government has given 189 as their last priority from processing to issuing invites. But regional visa is not working already. Bitterly, most of the immigrants already digest the government system and choose to leave Australia soon in '000. Australia will never be Australia when in terms of immigration and multiculturalism.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

What a strange time..
All we guess is that there might be no hope with these rounds. But no one can predict the future.
Lets keep faith for the best ,we will finally find our way of redemption.
All the best


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Someone asked me the Eois data so sharing once again. Please if you can't view from your smartphone do login from your laptop to view.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

suren019 said:


> someone asked me the eois data so sharing once again. Please if you can't view from your smartphone do login from your laptop to view.


May invitation round could be 1000 * likely as the cutoff for medical practitioners touches 85. However, visa lodgement won't be more than 600-700....


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> View attachment 92586
> 
> 
> May invitation round could be 1000 * likely as the cutoff for medical practitioners touches 85. However, visa lodgement won't be more than 600-700....


The data in image can't be correct as I checked EOI entered details on the below mentioned link i.e api.dynamic site.

It showed 195 submitted EOI for 90 points till 20th April for 2613 code..so how it's possible that it can cross 500 mark in 10 days..


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey guys! When is the next round? Is it gonna happen on 11th? Any expectations? Will I have any chances with 95pts as mech engineer 2335?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> Hey guys! When is the next round? Is it gonna happen on 11th? Any expectations? Will I have any chances with 95pts as mech engineer 2335?


No use speculating 
It’s just 1 day away

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

https://johnmenadue.com/forecast-of-...by-abul-rizvi/

Permanent Skilled (7)

The forecast assumes the Government will maintain its current historically very small number of places in the Skilled Independent category (SC 189) – other than for NZ citizens who are already in Australia. This category is disproportionately drawn from people who are overseas and hence contributes more to permanent skilled arrivals.

Current policy is to rely mainly on State/Territory governments to sponsor migrants predominantly from those already in Australia (thus not adding directly to net migration). But this also carries substantial long-term risks.

The new Global Talent Independent visa is designed to add to Australia’s talent pool. Indications are, however, that this visa may effectively become a replacement for employer sponsorships and be driven largely by people already in Australia.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

< 12 hours to go! :fingerscrossed: for a good round (1000+) ... but not holding my breath :tongue1:

Also, I recieved some good news this morning - I passed my NAATI CCL Exam (69/90). Much easier the second time around haha


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> https://johnmenadue.com/forecast-of-...by-abul-rizvi/
> 
> Permanent Skilled (7)
> 
> ...



For 189 what does he mean by decade in the report? Does he mean 30000 per year forecasted every year till 2030? Or he means 3000 per year? This decade thing is so confusing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

kayan said:


> For 189 what does he mean by decade in the report? Does he mean 30000 per year forecasted every year till 2030? Or he means 3000 per year? This decade thing is so confusing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He also mentions NOM “174,800 per annum”. So he actually means 30000 per annum for 189. That’s very assuring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> https://johnmenadue.com/forecast-of-...by-abul-rizvi/
> 
> Permanent Skilled (7)
> 
> ...



Good news good news!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

kayan said:


> Good news good news!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you serious?

It's just someone's speculation. Anyone can speculate anything. What is the good news?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> It's just someone's speculation. Anyone can speculate anything. What is the good news?



Right; so rephrased as speculation which is favourable. These days, whatever news is positive, I celebrate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

I like you sauren you always have positive energy. Despite all bad feelings i am hopefull.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

189 backlogs till April end =10837

189 Nz lodging (May to June 10th)= 500 approx

189 invitations May 25th= 500 approx

Total applicants in hand as of today =11837 approx, assuming 0 189 grant from May to June 10th. 


Thus, it cost nothing to DHA to issue 1000 or 1500 invitations this June or tonight. Last year 189 backlog= 13000+ till June end.

All the best everyone.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

There could be twist in the round as 33% EOI applicants (at high points) are currently offshore.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

All the best to those waiting.


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

Any invites today ?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

No invites yet it looks like.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

No invite today get sleep everyone


----------



## Hkhalid91 (May 25, 2020)

does dha sends email for invitation at 12am Aust time?


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

The result of May invitation round is not yet published. Does it mean June invitation round will happen only after publishing of previous month data?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hkhalid91 said:


> does dha sends email for invitation at 12am Aust time?


Yes

Cheers


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

I have 95pts for 189 (Software Eng) but no invite. Does it mean June will be the same as May (only registered nurses are invited)?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

June invitation round happened around 45 minutes ago. An update from Iscah FB


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> June invitation round happened around 45 minutes ago. An update from Iscah FB


Thanks for the info. If I am invited, should I receive an email now or it would be sometime during the day?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

randomizer said:


> Thanks for the info. If I am invited, should I receive an email now or it would be sometime during the day?


If you are invited, you should've got it by now


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you are invited, you should've got it by now


Thanks, so no invite for me I guess. I have 95 pts for 189 but didn't get invited. Maybe only >=100 pts get invited this time? That's scary!


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

randomizer said:


> Thanks, so no invite for me I guess. I have 95 pts for 189 but didn't get invited. Maybe only >=100 pts get invited this time? That's scary!


I suppose you're on-shore, right?


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

etadaking said:


> I suppose you're on-shore, right?


Yes, I'm onshore


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

randomizer said:


> Thanks, so no invite for me I guess. I have 95 pts for 189 but didn't get invited. Maybe only >=100 pts get invited this time? That's scary!


Whats your DOE?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Needn't be a round like May where only RNs were invited. It could be a round like April where majority were 95+ points and few with 95 depending on DOE. This would be better than only inviting RNs.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

wolverine09 said:


> whats your doe?


26/05/2020


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

dex1992 said:


> Needn't be a round like May where only RNs were invited. It could be a round like April where majority were 95+ points and few with 95 depending on DOE. This would be better than only inviting RNs.


The cut-off date for April was 10/04/2020 for my code (2613). I doubt there were a lot of people have >=95 pts submit EOI since then. My guess is that this round invites a really small number of people, or only RNs get invited.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Is everyone sure it's 189 invitations? Or 491 only ?


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Is everyone sure it's 189 invitations? Or 491 only ?


There is a guy whose girlfriend got invited 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-999.html


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Iscah has pretty much confirmed only Health professionals this round. Hopefully, July they open it up again.


----------



## Tidus89 (Nov 28, 2019)

Although I'm also waiting for invitation (code 234312), I can see priority for health professionals at this time is completely appropriate. Aus need them now to fight Covid-19. In the future, other professionals that migrate to Aus also rely on them when they get sick because of corona virus. A couple of rounds dedicated to health codes could be considered as a preparation step of Aus gov. to ensure their people and future migrants stay healthy. Hope the pandemic not last too long, and 189 system goes back to normal soon.


----------



## ajay.bangani (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi team, I am a mechanical engineer (233512) with 90 points DOE 19/11/19. I had submitted my EOI in June last year with 80 points and in November it was updated with 10 extra points (being a single). My query is how were the dates for this update decided? My DOE is now 19/11/2019. It hurts me looking at March round, since the invitations were given out till DOE 18/11/19 to 90 pointers with occupation code 233512


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

Another ultimate round for health professionals I guess...

Hopefully invitations for other people could recover from July not October... But recovering from October is still better than not recovering anymore...


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Can anyone advise on WA invitations? Do the still invite people for 190? If yes, what day do they send their invitations?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

I understand that people with skills that are critical to Australia's response to COVID should be issued ITA's for skilled visas during this crisis. According to ISCAH, Food Technologists also got invites in June round

Most of us put so much time, effort, money and energy to get assessments done for our applications. I hope DoHA can make this process more transparent with official announcements in the coming days about priority occupations relevant to Australia's COVID needs. This will help us to take better informed decisions about our future


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> I understand that people with skills that are critical to Australia's response to COVID should be issued ITA's for skilled visas during this crisis. According to ISCAH, Food Technologists also got invites in June round
> 
> Most of us put so much time, effort, money and energy to get assessments done for our applications. I hope DoHA can make this process more transparent with official announcements in the coming days about priority occupations relevant to Australia's COVID needs. This will help us to take better informed decisions about our future


Agreed with what you said. 

However, the DHA can definitely do that but they don't have to, as they're having far more supply than demand. Who we are? We're just 189 candidates who are nothing to them, they don't have to consider our feelings at all, they don't even care if one of us decides to leave as there would be another bunch of people craving about PR.

Cheers.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

kraft95 said:


> Aussie dreamz said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that people with skills that are critical to Australia's response to COVID should be issued ITA's for skilled visas during this crisis. According to ISCAH, Food Technologists also got invites in June round
> ...



True. No one gives a damn about feelings/aspirations or whatever the term. Few will say demand and supply. Few might say it’s due to covid and unemployment. My view - It’s all money and politics. 1000s of people have already registered for naati. Ultimately everyone will have their own views and invest their money which is all going to benefit their country.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

189 visa maybe removed or replaced with 491 I think.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> 189 visa maybe removed or replaced with 491 I think.


the next few months will let us know the fate of 189 visas. I am hopeful that in 6 months down the line things will be normal..hope for the best and prepare for the worst


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

The problem with the waiting that I am sure many are facing are with losing points due to various factors like Age, ACS expiring etc; while I have also seen people being single and postponing their plans in the hope of getting an invite before EOI expires. Unfortunately there is no relaxation on expiring EOIs or for age points for that matter from DoHA at this point in time.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> 189 visa maybe removed or replaced with 491 I think.


Unlikely, in my opinion. They may amend it a bit but they still need to allow a reliable pathway for skilled workers (onshore and offshore) to enter the Australian labour market. In my field (software development), there are simply far, far more job listings than there is talent available. My company, which has always been hesitant to sponsor for visas has now started sponsoring (highly skilled) workers to meet their project demands. This is during COVID. 

What is disappointing and frustrating is that DHA is not being transparent about these rounds. Furthermore, since the immigration levels decision meeting has been pushed to October, number of invites until then is all up in the air. Good news though is ScoMo and many others in power, realize the importance of permanent migration as they have stated several times since lockdown. For now, sit tight. Focus on family. Focus on bettering yourself.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> In my field (software development), there are simply far, far more job listings than there is talent available.


Nothing can be far from truth than this! Even prior to Covid The average wage of Developer was under serious pressure because of Abundance of supply and people willing to take up jobs even at $70k. Historically the average wage of Developer is appox 1.5 times the National average but that has now reduced and is close to 1.2 unless you possess skillset related to Machine learning or Artificial intelligence. There is abundance of experienced Dotnet and Java developer in Australia.

I know tons of developers who were laid off in last 2 months specially from Consulting firms like Isobar, DXC and Accenture.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> 189 visa maybe removed or replaced with 491 I think.


 I don't think they'll shut it down, cause that will get too much attention, they'll bleed it out with a 1000 cuts. (pun intended)


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> 189 visa maybe removed or replaced with 491 I think.


They might not remove just like that as it will backfire them. They will keep the hopes of the aspirants around the corner as always.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

kraft95 said:


> Aussie dreamz said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that people with skills that are critical to Australia's response to COVID should be issued ITA's for skilled visas during this crisis. According to ISCAH, Food Technologists also got invites in June round
> ...


 True. And vicious cycle keeps moving.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Also we have to be well informed that 189 points tested visa is being transtioning to 189 Nzers visa. Newzealand applicants applying 189 visa has increased rapidly this year after dropping to 4800 approximately (2018/19) last year from 11600 (2017/18) to 6000 this year. Plus Nzers in Australia receive job keeper payments so likely more will stay in jobs and applying for 189 visa.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

Below message is from Iscah Australian Migration as below on their FB page

Message DHA about 189 skill select invites at the moment -

The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and do not displace job opportunities for Australians so that Australia can deal with the immediate and post recovery impacts of COVID-19. There is no further information we can provide you on invitation rounds at this time.


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi everyone. I saw some people got an invite for 189 in occupations such as agricultural consultant and food technologist with 85 points. Do you think would I have an option as an agricultural consultant? I will claim 90 points in two weeks before July round.

Thanks


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Muka said:


> Nothing can be far from truth than this! Even prior to Covid The average wage of Developer was under serious pressure because of Abundance of supply and people willing to take up jobs even at $70k. Historically the average wage of Developer is appox 1.5 times the National average but that has now reduced and is close to 1.2 unless you possess skillset related to Machine learning or Artificial intelligence. There is abundance of experienced Dotnet and Java developer in Australia.
> 
> I know tons of developers who were laid off in last 2 months specially from Consulting firms like Isobar, DXC and Accenture.


It's true. There are lots of people already available for core technologies like Java, Oracle, .Net and also for testing. Even during pre-COVID times, it used to be hard to find jobs in above areas. Of course, niche skills like AI, ML & Data Science have demand but not in huge numbers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

juank said:


> Hi everyone. I saw some people got an invite for 189 in occupations such as agricultural consultant and food technologist with 85 points. Do you think would I have an option as an agricultural consultant? I will claim 90 points in two weeks before July round.
> 
> Thanks


July is the start of a new FY wherein DHA will start working on a new migration cap. What occupations will get invited and up to what level is anybody's guess.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Seems the june round is over.
Lets open a new thread for july round.
All the best


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Seems the june round is over.
> Lets open a new thread for july round.
> All the best


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia/1502164-189-invitations-july-2020-a.html


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Australian government is opening the doors for international students - International students could return to Australia https://amp.sbs.com.au/v1/news/arti...-borders/28ebe799-b9b1-4210-82d2-df199fb7b446

DHA announced today again Message from DHA about 189 skill select invites at the moment - 
The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and do not displace job opportunities for Australians so that Australia can deal with the immediate and post recovery impacts of COVID-19. There is no further information we can provide you on invitation rounds at this time.


If onshore immigrants waiting for invitations displace job opportunities for Australians what about thousands of international students government talking about to bring in from overseas on charter flights? - Hope someone will question to Tudge & Morrison 🙂....... Thus, it's injustice for onshore immigrants who already waited years or decade for 1 invite.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> If onshore immigrants waiting for invitations displace job opportunities for Australians what about thousands of international students government talking about to bring in from overseas on charter flights? - Hope someone will question to Tudge & Morrison 🙂....... Thus, it's injustice for onshore immigrants who already waited years or decade for 1 invite.


International students bring money, onshore immigrants don't.


----------



## aurrr (Nov 6, 2019)

Muka said:


> Nothing can be far from truth than this! Even prior to Covid The average wage of Developer was under serious pressure because of Abundance of supply and people willing to take up jobs even at $70k. Historically the average wage of Developer is appox 1.5 times the National average but that has now reduced and is close to 1.2 unless you possess skillset related to Machine learning or Artificial intelligence. There is abundance of experienced Dotnet and Java developer in Australia.
> 
> I know tons of developers who were laid off in last 2 months specially from Consulting firms like Isobar, DXC and Accenture.


I'm really having trouble believing that. A job search for software engineering gives hundreds of results for all main Australian cities. Clearly there's bigger demand than supply. I have never seen market, a city with even 10% of offers compared to something like Sydney, having oversupply of programmers and other IT specialist.

There are always people willing to take up a low salary and work for Accenture etc. It's a nature of those big, outsourcing based software houses, hire cheap, hire lots. One month they'll dump 500 people and in the next couple of months they'll need 1000. I can see how there can be slight dip for maybe half a year tops while the industry re-shifts for "covid" economy. But that's it.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

https://canadianvisa.org/blog/news/latest-express-entry-draws-invite-yet-another-3-900-people?source=social&medium=facebook&campaign=blog&adgroup=news&adID=other&Keyword=latest-express-entry-draws-invite-yet-another-3%2C900-people&fbclid=IwAR1eXKHfYJYx4ibKrFaKb1vJ6J79CEu2cN-QkEaQaFOKawJllPF61yGeRtY


June round - Canada issued 3900 invitations in Express Entry.The latest Canada Experience Class (CEC) Express Entry draw, invited an incredible 3,559 applicants who had scores of 437 or higher, the lowest the CEC has seen since 2017. This brought the total to yet another 3,900 successful applicants who have received ITAs this month!


I think better to look possible pathway for Canadian Passport if you are skilled. Time is worth more than money.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

Canada needs Ilets so who has given Ilets.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

Prapti said:


> Canada needs Ilets so who has given Ilets.


I've given IELTS and successfully emigrated to Canada through the express entry program in 2019, what help do you need?


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

I think this has possibly been one of the worst FY from a PR point of view, worse than during the GFC crisis. Trying hard to find something positive to say about the program.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

aurrr said:


> I'm really having trouble believing that. A job search for software engineering gives hundreds of results for all main Australian cities.


You surely is not aware of the dirty games played by the employers who abuses the Market testing rules. They advertise without any intention of hiring because the pre selected candidate is already sitting in India! And I am only talking about genuine job advertisements as 50% are anyways fake on Seek.

How I know all this? Because I am the beneficiary of these dirty games and my company send me the Advertisement and asked me to apply for it! I was already selected for the role and they interviewed not a single candidate...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Muka said:


> You surely is not aware of the dirty games played by the employers who abuses the Market testing rules. They advertise without any intention of hiring because the pre selected candidate is already sitting in India! And I am only talking about genuine job advertisements as 50% are anyways fake on Seek.
> 
> How I know all this? Because I am the beneficiary of these dirty games and my company send me the Advertisement and asked me to apply for it! I was already selected for the role and they interviewed not a single candidate...


It actually makes no sense for a company o take all this trouble unless the overseas applicant is ready to work for peanuts
Advertising costs, skilling levy , lawyer fees all add up 

My company would anyway hire a local and go for overseas only when theY actually can’t find one
I was forced by my company to come to Australia because they actually couldn’t find anyone
They paid me 1.5 times what I was getting earlier to make the move 

Cheers


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

NB said:


> It actually makes no sense for a company o take all this trouble unless the overseas applicant is ready to work for peanuts
> Advertising costs, skilling levy , lawyer fees all add up
> 
> My company would anyway hire a local and go for overseas only when theY actually can’t find one
> ...


Well, then you too is missing the point. Let me give you a live example! Go to seek and search "NIIT Technologies". A job of "Test specialist" will pop up and the experience required is 12 years and salary offered is mere $70k. They haven't mentioned but I know the role is for Virgin Australia and the candidate is already selected in India therefore no interviews will be conducted here in Australia. The advertisement is mere formality to fool immigration and local candidates! This is the live example how Indian IT companies games the system.


----------



## aurrr (Nov 6, 2019)

Muka said:


> Well, then you too is missing the point. Let me give you a live example! Go to seek and search "NIIT Technologies". A job of "Test specialist" will pop up and the experience required is 12 years and salary offered is mere $70k. They haven't mentioned but I know the role is for Virgin Australia and the candidate is already selected in India therefore no interviews will be conducted here in Australia. The advertisement is mere formality to fool immigration and local candidates! This is the live example how Indian IT companies games the system.


OK, but you do realise this happens from Berlin, through London to US and back to Australia? There is a part of IT market everywhere that does that. It still can't fill the demand and is generally used for low-end of the market.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

aurrr said:


> OK, but you do realise this happens from Berlin, through London to US and back to Australia? There is a part of IT market everywhere that does that. It still can't fill the demand and is generally used for low-end of the market.


I agree with above. There are heaps of employees at my client site (especially QAs) who are from companies like Wipro, TCS, Infosys etc. They are, however, far from what I would qualify as being eligible for various software development roles. I have not met any of them who is qualified to do my job (DevOps/Infrastrucure Engineering). Late last year, I was seeking to move jobs and several companies and recruiters reached out. The problem, however, was all of them required PR/Citizenship. Search for "Cloud Engineer" roles on SEEK in Melbourne. You'll find >200 jobs and most, if not all of them, are from legit enterprise or consulting companies. Australia will eventually have to open up more invites for 2613xx or face losing talent to other countries like Canada an US. If I do not receive an invite by the end of the year (and my employer refuses for 186 DE), I am considering Canada as they seem to be more welcoming.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

aurrr said:


> OK, but you do realise this happens from Berlin, through London to US and back to Australia? There is a part of IT market everywhere that does that. It still can't fill the demand and is generally used for low-end of the market.


This is funny! So you are telling me Indian IT companies are doing this fraud everywhere therefore it no more matters. 

Btw, you can get PR if you are a low end Developer because there is no specific knowledge required and can even drive Uber after PR but can't get role specific TR if your previous experience is not fulfilling the job description!


----------



## aurrr (Nov 6, 2019)

Muka said:


> This is funny! So you are telling me Indian IT companies are doing this fraud everywhere therefore it no more matters.


Yes, it doesn't impact demand for skilled workers in significant way. It's just annoying, but people got used to it and accept that maybe 10- 30 % of offers are just placeholders.



> Btw, you can get PR if you are a low end Developer because there is no specific knowledge required and can even drive Uber after PR but can't get role specific TR if your previous experience is not fulfilling the job description!


This sucks, doesn't it? I don't think there's an efficient way to avoid it though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aurrr said:


> Yes, it doesn't impact demand for skilled workers in significant way. It's just annoying, but people got used to it and accept that maybe 10- 30 % of offers are just placeholders.
> 
> 
> This sucks, doesn't it? I don't think there's an efficient way to avoid it though.


NZ way is very effective and efficient 
Australia is also implementing it in 491
They should do it in 189 also with a higher threshold and restrictions on blue collar income 

Cheers


----------

